# THC Bomb grow



## Bongofury

Hello everyone.  I figured I would grow the same strain I grew my 1st grow cause I figured I knew how th strain reacted to feeding. Ya right.

I dropped 4 beans into organic seedling soil on Oct 1st. 4 out of 4 baby. On their 3rd or 4th tier or approx. 20 days later I transplanted into 1 gal. pots with FFHF and the recommended dose of Microzai "spelling". 2 plant started to nute burn quickly. The other 2 not so much. It must have been the "word" I can't spell cause thats the only thing I did different from my 1st grow.

I over watered the last 2 watering's. They like every 3 days not 2. 

I figured I would post some pics and get some advice from the pros.


----------



## Gooch

what is your soil ph, or the ph of the water you are using? stuff might be locked up/out. Its very hard to be consistent with anything organic as it is alive and has a mind of its own


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks for stopping by gooch. ph of the water is 7. ph of the run off is 6.5.


----------



## Rosebud

Is the new growth ok? Just the old growth icky? That is a technical term I use.


----------



## Bongofury

lol rosebud. The new growth is not icky. It seems to be ok.


----------



## Rosebud

That is what we care about, the new growth. I don't think mychorrazia (sp)will burn anything.  Keep us posted.  wonder what happened in this plants past...ha.. Glad you are here  Bongo.


----------



## Gooch

well from the pics even the new growth doesnt look uber healthy, but the ph seems to be in the right zone, what about over watering? are you waiting until the root mass is dry?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah the Mychorrizae didn't do that. They are microbes that work with the plants in the soil. It may be however, that the soil had some higher chelated nutrients and burned them a bit. It does look like they are getting over it though. I personally recommend getting Advanced Nutrient's Mother Earth Super Nutrient tea to begin feeding them when you switch over to flowering. It is all organic nutrients that are mostly chelated and available to the plants. I use it and have great results with it.


----------



## Rosebud

If you are truly organic you don't need to test ph. I haven't ever needed to do that.


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> well from the pics even the new growth doesnt look uber healthy, but the ph seems to be in the right zone, what about over watering? are you waiting until the root mass is dry?



I did over water Gooch. I'm getting a feel for the plants water needs now. I'm keeping a close eye on them. This is day 3 without water. I'll check them later and take more pics.  I'm still a rookie :icon_smile:


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah the Mychorrizae didn't do that. They are microbes that work with the plants in the soil. It may be however, that the soil had some higher chelated nutrients and burned them a bit. It does look like they are getting over it though. I personally recommend getting Advanced Nutrient's Mother Earth Super Nutrient tea to begin feeding them when you switch over to flowering. It is all organic nutrients that are mostly chelated and available to the plants. I use it and have great results with it.



I did not add any nutes Hushpuppy to the FFHF. I'll check out the tea brother. Thanks. 

Could the humidity be a problem? It is in the 40' and 50's here so I have a small heater outside the tent adding heat. The temp is anywhere from 72 to maybe 78 but the humidity is 30 +-. Is that ok?


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> If you are truly organic you don't need to test ph. I haven't ever needed to do that.



Everything is organic Rosebud..


----------



## Gooch

Bongofury said:


> I did over water Gooch. I'm getting a feel for the plants water needs now. I'm keeping a close eye on them. This is day 3 without water. I'll check them later and take more pics.  I'm still a rookie :icon_smile:


im a rookie myself, but with 22 years of reading lol do you have a soil meter to confirm the moistness at the roots? they are very cheap and can also tell you the ph of the soil. I am in hydro so i am ph everything sorry. Its the same for all plant though if the ph isnt correct the nutes will not be taken up. Hydro or organic


----------



## Gooch

Bongofury said:


> I did not add any nutes Hushpuppy to the FFHF. I'll check out the tea brother. Thanks.
> 
> Could the humidity be a problem? It is in the 40' and 50's here so I have a small heater outside the tent adding heat. The temp is anywhere from 72 to maybe 78 but the humidity is 30 +-. Is that ok?


I think you want the humidity in the 40-60% range 30 seems very dry


----------



## Rosebud

Gooch glad you are here!  Reading is great, growing is even better. Trust me on the organics. no need to ph.


----------



## Bongofury

I checked the plants. They look worse today. The humidity was 29. I put open water pots in the tent for now. I'm off to Walmart to buy a humidifier if that don't raise the humidity.

The soil is still too wet after 3 days. The drain pan's still have moisture on them under the pot. 

Could it be a combination of over water and low humidity?


----------



## Rosebud

Are they in plastic pots?
 Can you get yourself some fabric pots? They do the wet/dry cycle really well.

Putting wet towels in the room will up the humidity.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Are they in plastic pots?
> Can you get yourself some fabric pots? They do the wet/dry cycle really well.
> 
> Putting wet towels in the room will up the humidity.



Yes they are plastic. I'll try wet rags too.


----------



## Kraven

BoF like a dummy  I over watered my little ones, for some reason the soiless mix I'm using, BM-7 was holding a bit more moisture than normal, so I had to go ahead and up pot them in dry /moist soil to get them out of the wet soil they were in and let their feet dry out, remember the wettest part of the soil is at the bottom of the pot and that's where your roots try to go. You may need to do that, I don't see pH issues, I see more a drowning issue and the leaves are showing it. Just my two cents, I'm not there in person so it's best guess bro.


----------



## Bongofury

Kraven said:


> BoF like a dummy  I over watered my little ones, for some reason the soiless mix I'm using, BM-7 was holding a bit more moisture than normal, so I had to go ahead and up pot them in dry /moist soil to get them out of the wet soil they were in and let their feet dry out, remember the wettest part of the soil is at the bottom of the pot and that's where your roots try to go. You may need to do that, I don't see pH issues, I see more a drowning issue and the leaves are showing it. Just my two cents, I'm not there in person so it's best guess bro.



Thanks Kraven. I put a humidifier in the tent and it upped the humidity to 57% so far. 

I'll check them in the morning and get back with the info. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Gooch

you can also pick up a moisture probe for dirt very cheap and it will tell you the moisture near the roots


----------



## Hushpuppy

I believe Kraven is correct. You said they weren't taking up the water, and they should with low humidity. But if the roots are drowning then its the same as if the roots are dried and dead, the plant isn't able to take up enough water. I would take them out of the pots and see if the roots are water logged.


----------



## Bongofury

The humidity in my area is at 40%. The heat I was blowing into the tent lowered the humidity even more. I just didn't catch it at 1st. I only added this heat 2 days ago so all this happened pretty fast. 

So I checked the pots yesterday morning for watering and noticed when I stuck my finger way down in the soil it was still a little damp. Later yesterday I checked again after I posted and everything seemed real dry. Soil, leaves, the whole plant. I was shocked. I stuck my finger thru the drain hole in the pot and it was dry, dry. Anyway,  

I made some changes in the growing enviroment and the temp is holding at 70 deg. and 45% humidity with the help of a humidifier. I also lowered the vacuum fan about 25% to hold the temp and humidity where they are. 

I didn't have time to take pics. I'm going to check the tent again later tonite.

Bungler Bongo. Still learning not to do dumb stuff.


----------



## Rosebud

Good on the dry dry.. That sounds good.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Bongofury

I just checked again. 72 deg. 44% hum. I took some pics. I'll be back.


----------



## Gooch

nice job getting it taken care of in a timely fashion, I am currently in a drag out war with my tent to maintain some semblance of normality or consistency, its a constant battle i think especially running over 1000w inside a tent


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> nice job getting it taken care of in a timely fashion, I am currently in a drag out war with my tent to maintain some semblance of normality or consistency, its a constant battle i think especially running over 1000w inside a tent



Thanks Gooch. I ordered a moisture meter today. Cheapie.


----------



## Bongofury

This is the worst plant and it looks better in the pic than in person.


----------



## Gooch

well the good news is, she isnt dead just suffocating, so she can recover


----------



## Bongofury

Well, the girls look a little better this morning. 72 deg. 44% hum.


----------



## Rosebud

Take her out of that pot and look at the roots. What is going on in that dirt? Can i send you a smart pot?


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Take her out of that pot and look at the roots. What is going on in that dirt? Can i send you a smart pot?



I will do that tonite Rosebud. I was looking at smart pots on Amazon. No need to send a smart pot Rosebud. I really appreciate that offer though.


----------



## Bongofury

Best deal on these. Look good?


Viagrow 3 Gallon Fabric Aeration Pots, 10 Pack
by Viagrow
   29 customer reviews  | 8 answered questions
Price:	$25.27 & FREE Shipping on orders over $35. Details
Only 2 left in stock (more on the way).
Want it tomorrow, Nov. 11? Order within 2 hrs 57 mins and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
Built-in handles for moving plants
Less heat buildup on hot days and thermal insulation in cold climates
Promotes thick healthy secondary root formation for better nutrient uptake
Prevents root circling, becoming root bound
More oxygen to the root system


----------



## Rosebud

I think those will work just fine. I really hate plastic for the wet dry cycle and the root system. You won't believe the difference in these smart pots. No circling roots, all feeder roots... Order them.


----------



## Bongofury

Will do Rosebud. Right now.


----------



## Bongofury

I transplanted into the smart pots today. The plants survived. I took pics of the roots. The 1st 2 pics the plants were in the worse condition. Soil is FFOF.


----------



## Gooch

looking good way to recover roots look decent to my noob eyes


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> looking good way to recover roots look decent to my noob eyes


I think I'm ok for now Gooch. I made a rookie mistake by not keeping a closer eye on my girls.. Valuable lesson learned.


----------



## Gooch

is this the grow journal now? it would be great to update it with pics every 2 days then you can go back and look at them and see what you had to say about them, valuable info i am finding.


----------



## Kraven

Back off the water man, your killin' them. When you think you need to water...wait a day and that will be about right....they have been way over watered, just looking at the pic's that seems to be your only hiccup which is easily fixable. Good luck and green mojo, they are gonna like the smart pots better.


----------



## Bongofury

Kraven said:


> Back off the water man, your killin' them. When you think you need to water...wait a day and that will be about right....they have been way over watered, just looking at the pic's that seems to be your only hiccup which is easily fixable. Good luck and green mojo, they are gonna like the smart pots better.



Will do Kraven. and thanks.


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad you got them in the smart pots. The root system did look good, but you will have more "feeder roots" with smart pots instead of the bigger circling non feeder roots.

A tiny amount of droop won't hurt the plants. I am glad you did that.. lets hope for the best.. good job Bongo.


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks Rosebud. I added more Mychorrizae to the FFOC. I have my new moisture meter. I'm all set.


----------



## Bongofury

My girls have recovered nicely.


----------



## Gooch

nice job getting the meter now you can know when you should be feeding and when you should be waiting. Question is our name supposed to be bongo fury, bong of ury, or bong of fury? I love being high


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> nice job getting the meter now you can know when you should be feeding and when you should be waiting. Question is our name supposed to be bongo fury, bong of ury, or bong of fury? I love being high



Hey Gooch. Thanks for he tip on the moisture meter. The girls are at their 5th day without water and the meter reading moist. They are still real perky so I'll water tomorrow. hmmm.

Gooch, Just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Bongofury

My girls are already turning up towards the light after LST. What a wonderful site to see. The girls are 7 weeks old today. Yes, they are girls. 

I have learned so much on MP. Thank you everyone for your help. I need it. :farm:


----------



## Gooch

Well the advice is only as good as the person implementing it, and make sure you are taking consistent pics because it will allow you to look back and see what you missed and when it happen i try to take them every 2 days if not every day


----------



## Bongofury

I want to get a pic with my microscope camera that hooks up to a computer but I happen to be watching John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars at the moment.  yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Gooch

I have an app for my phone its free its called cozy magnifier epic shots


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> I have an app for my phone its free its called cozy magnifier epic shots



Cool, I'll check that app out.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Bongo, have you given those kids any kind of calmag additive. They are wanting some magnesium. If you haven't you can get some Epsom salt and sprinkle onto the soil then work it into the soil a little. As you water them, it will dissolve and they will be able to pick it up. You can tell when they start picking it up because the leaves will flatten out. Right now many leaves are curled or folded up along the center rib of each frond.


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> Bongo, have you given those kids any kind of calmag additive. They are wanting some magnesium. If you haven't you can get some Epsom salt and sprinkle onto the soil then work it into the soil a little. As you water them, it will dissolve and they will be able to pick it up. You can tell when they start picking it up because the leaves will flatten out. Right now many leaves are curled or folded up along the center rib of each frond.



Thanks Hushpuppy. I have organic cal/mag. I will feed cal/mag next feeding. These plants have received NO nutes yet. They are in FFOF for 9 or 10 days now.


----------



## Rosebud

I love happy turn arounds.


----------



## Bongofury

I watered tonite with a dose of cal/mag. Nothing else. The leaves that were tortured are slowly dieing off and I pluck them when they are spent.


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> Bongo, have you given those kids any kind of calmag additive. They are wanting some magnesium. If you haven't you can get some Epsom salt and sprinkle onto the soil then work it into the soil a little. As you water them, it will dissolve and they will be able to pick it up. You can tell when they start picking it up because the leaves will flatten out. Right now many leaves are curled or folded up along the center rib of each frond.



I fed the girls cal/mag 3 days ago and the new growth looks pretty good so far Hushpuppy. Hey Gooch, I love the moisture meter you suggested. I use it every day. I will be watering tomorrow or Sunday. I'll take some pics then.    

They are almost finished with their 8th full week soon. I'm going to veg at least 10 weeks as I want bigger plants. I'll also be lolly popping soon too. They are getting nice and bushy. 

I'll be back with pics. :farm::farm:


----------



## Gooch

if your going to use calmag you should really pick up some raw omniA(amino acids) it aids with the uptake of calcium by opening up thousands of calcium ion channels


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> if your going to use calmag you should really pick up some raw omniA(amino acids) it aids with the uptake of calcium by opening up thousands of calcium ion channels



Can an organic dirt farmer use that stuff Gooch? Everything I read so far on omniA(amino acids) refers to hydro growing. If it benefits dirt I'll get some. It looks to be reasonably priced. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gooch

yes you can the only thing is if you are selling your stuff on the open market as certified organic there are some things you cant use but that does not have anything to do with you.


----------



## Gooch

you would simply add it in during one of your plain watering, they also have soil beneficial bacteria


----------



## Gooch

join me in watching his soil lecture 
https://attendee.gototraining.com/training/30t0x/recording/1005171701812404737/11005416


----------



## Grower13

nice plant bondage Bongo....... you will be rewarded for that skill.


----------



## Bongofury

I watered today (4 1/2 days) since last watering. No nutes this time around. Added 3 handful's of dirt to each pot after watering as the roots were showing a little at the base of the plants. I water aggressively I guess. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Rosebud

They are looking nice bongo! So glad for ya.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> They are looking nice bongo! So glad for ya.



Thanks Rosebud. Sorry for the poor pics.


----------



## Bongofury

I am trying to decide when to flip these girls to 12/12. My girls are 8 weeks old today. They are showing sex. I fimmed twice on both plants so they are much smaller than my 1st grow which I only lst'ed. 

Will letting these veg longer and get them a little bigger give me more yield? Space is not a problem.


----------



## Gooch

yes of course the longer you veg and the more bud site your build the more you will produce.


----------



## Rosebud

Is that 8 weeks from planting the seed?  You sure could go longer if you have the time.


----------



## Gooch

if you have the space let them get 2.5ft and they will finish somewhere in the neighborhood of 6-7ft i think its twice+half


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Is that 8 weeks from planting the seed?  You sure could go longer if you have the time.



I have all the time in the world Rosebud. Yes 8 weeks from seed. I'm going to let them grow for a couple of more weeks at the least.


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> if you have the space let them get 2.5ft and they will finish somewhere in the neighborhood of 6-7ft i think its twice+half



I'll keep them in bondage Gooch. So they will grow 2.5 times the size they are  at flip? Cool, I learned something new today.


----------



## Hushpuppy

More mature plants will always out-produce less mature plants (to a point). But also, you will develop more bud sites as well.


----------



## Bongofury

I watered last night (4 days) with 1/2 dose of cal/mag. No other nutes. Everything is going well.


----------



## Bongofury

I lolly popped and watered last night. No nutes added. I will start very light nute's next watering. Almost ready to flip. Approx. 9 weeks old. I will flip at 10 weeks old. 

I have 4 auto's started. 2 did not germinate so I started 2 more auto's  yesterday. 

4 CBD Sugar Gom. 1 Mephisto and 1 Mazar. I plan on mixing the CBD Sugar Gom with the THC Bomb when I make RSO next time. I think the mixture will help my Diabetes better. 

I took some pics.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I think you need to look at increasing watering schedule. They look very dry in the pics. Also the leaves are showing a significant amount of "tacoing" or folding and wrinkling. I have found that to be either too dry or not enough magnesium. You can supplement with Epsom salt if increasing watering doesn't help with the wrinkling leaves.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep they look mighty thirsty.


----------



## Bongofury

Could low humidity cause these symtoms? I cannot get the humidity over 40% and it is generally in the lower 30's.

How long does it take to recover after watering? They look the same after watering. 

I'm going to pick up some epsom salts today.


----------



## Grower13

How often are you watering them?.......... defiantly add a teaspoon or so of magnesium (Epsom salt) per 5 gallons of water...........  if those pots feel heavy this afternoon and there is no change....... I think I might know what is causing your problems.......BTW what are the temps in your grow area? and how long have those plants been in those pots?


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> How often are you watering them?.......... defiantly add a teaspoon or so of magnesium (Epsom salt) per 5 gallons of water...........  if those pots feel heavy this afternoon and there is no change....... I think I might know what is causing your problems.......BTW what are the temps in your grow area? and how long have those plants been in those pots?



I am watering every 4 to 5 days. I have a moisture meter and when it gets close to the red dry portion of the meter I water. I water heavy but leave no extra water in the pan. I suck it out with a baster.

I have a cal/mag supplement I use every other watering. Maybe I should use it every time I water. Would epsom salts be better?

I just checked the pots now and they are still heavy. I watered tuesday evening. They still look the same. No change.

The temps range from 68 to 72 degrees. 

The plants have been in the smart pots for about 15 day's. I'll need to go back in this thread and give you an accurate time period. I'll be back.

edit: I put them in the smart pots on 11/15 so 24 days in the smart pots with fresh FFOF. They looked the same when I took them out of the 1 gallon pots with FFHF.

I have fed these plants NO nutrients except for General Hyponics "sp" (cal/mag) Once a full dose, next watering none, next watering 1/2 dose, next watering none.


----------



## Grower13

Have you been having this problem since you repotted them?

How much cal/mag are you using?


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> Have you been having this problem since you repotted them?
> 
> How much cal/mag are you using?



No I don't think so. These plants always looked like this. That Is why I am suspecting low humidity has a part in this. 

My last post I explain how much cal/mag I have been using Grower13.


----------



## Bongofury

I need to leave for the big city so I will get back later on.


----------



## Grower13

if your feeding cal/mag every other watering at the recommended dose of 5ml per gallon I believe, then you shouldn't be having mag deficiency........ rule that out. How much of the GH are you feeding and how often?  what is the ph of the water at feeding.  I still think I might know what it is.    and no I don't believe a 30% humidity is causing it.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> if your feeding cal/mag every other watering at the recommended dose of 5ml per gallon I believe, then you shouldn't be having mag deficiency........ rule that out. How much of the GH are you feeding and how often?  what is the ph of the water at feeding.  I still think I might know what it is.    and no I don't believe a 30% humidity is causing it.



I fed the cal/mag a full dose the 1st time which GH calls a heavy feeding @ 2 teaspoons per gallon. Next watering none. Next feeding 1 teaspoon per gallon which GH calls a light feeding. Next feeding was none. The next feeding will be a heavy feeding.

The PH is 7 going in and 6.5 coming out.

I just bought a 96 hour humidifier tonight. lol I'm going to fire it up anyway brother.


----------



## Grower13

have you tried lowering the ph of your water?  needs to 6.5 to 6.3 going in or maybe even lower depending on your medium......

what is your medium made out of?

what kind and how much of the GH nutes are you using?

also go lift up one of those pots and see if its wet on the bottom and maybe even drip some water from it.


----------



## bwanabud

I agree with G13, it's probably a PH problem,,,and maybe over watering,,,but NOT a humidity level issue.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> have you tried lowering the ph of your water?  needs to 6.5 to 6.3 going in or maybe even lower depending on your medium......
> 
> what is your medium made out of?
> 
> what kind and how much of the GH nutes are you using?
> 
> also go lift up one of those pots and see if its wet on the bottom and maybe even drip some water from it.



No I have not tried to lower the PH. I thought 6.5 was perfect at the other end?

My medium is straight Fox Farm Ocean Forest. Didn't add anything.

I am not using any nutes to date. Except for cal/mag.

I took the plants out of the tent to take some pics and rearrange the pots so I could raise the little one up and the pots were damp on the bottom, Not dripping. 

The plants look a little better. Pics to come shortly.


----------



## Bongofury

bwanabud said:


> I agree with G13, it's probably a PH problem,,,and maybe over watering,,,but NOT a humidity level issue.



Thanks for stopping by bwanabud


----------



## Grower13

ok fox farm is for organic growing so you should be ok on the ph then........ I think somehow some way your soil is staying to wet to long...... keep and eye on the bottom of those pots and see how long they stay moist....... I think once you correct this your plants will be happy........ maybe as easy as adding more perlite to your medium next time to get better drainage........ I think I read your watering every 4 or 5 days...... to me that means your holding a lot of water....... I have to water every day or every other day.


----------



## Bongofury

I hate my camera. Flash too bright, No flash pic is BLACK.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> ok fox farm is for organic growing so you should be ok on the ph then........ I think somehow some way your soil is staying to wet to long...... keep and eye on the bottom of those pots and see how long they stay moist....... I think once you correct this your plants will be happy........ maybe as easy as adding more perlite to your medium next time to get better drainage........ I think I read your watering every 4 or 5 days...... to me that means your holding a lot of water....... I have to water every day or every other day.



I think you hit the nail on the head Grower13. I feel bad not feeding water on the 4th day but the meter say's no. Thats a high moist in the green after 4 days. It takes 5 to 5.5 days to totally dry out. 

I could get some perlite and another bag of FFOF and start over with the soil. What? maybe 25% perlite?  I won't need to add nutes for awhile. Spend here and save there. 

These plants could be real producers with a little help from my friends.


----------



## Grower13

I'm not sure if you should remove soil away from the roots to repot them at this point...... might be better to try just watering half the plant or water just the outer edge of the plant allowing the medium to draw some water into the center of the root ball........... I'd go 40% perlite but I like a lot of perlite....... except in my coco chips.


----------



## Bongofury

So no perlite at this point? I'll need to be a little gentler when watering. Thanks for the help Grower. I just took a hit of some really good THC Bomb. Here have some. :48:


----------



## bwanabud

Bongofury said:


> So no perlite at this point? I'll need to be a little gentler when watering. Thanks for the help Grower. I just took a hit of some really good THC Bomb. Here have some. :48:



I think you need 40-50% perlite ASAP, the drainage issue won't get better..it will only get worse with more root growth. I would switch to a wet/dry watering schedule, allowing 10% run-off when watering.

I think you have a water/soil PH issue, locking out nutes. Are you pumping air into your water reservoir, prior to feeding/water schedule ?...or straight from the tap ?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I believe G13 called it. The soil is too dense and it isn't allowing enough aeration. Here is an idea you can try to see if it will help draw out the excess water. Get some planter saucers, the deep ones that are about 2-3" deep. They are fairly cheap at the garden/home improvement stores. Then get some clay pebbles(hydroton, leca, hydrocorn) and fill the saucers with this and set the smart pots on the top of that so that they will wick (with gravity's help) the excess moisture out. 

I don't know that I would trust that moisture meter implicitly. I would stick my finger down into the soil as far as possible and feel for moisture, and do it as close to the plant as the roots will let me. The reason I say that is because the top of the soil looks way too dry and if the bottom is wet at that point then that is not good. I would suggest that you aerate any water for a good 12hrs or more before watering as that will get more oxygen to the roots.


----------



## WeedHopper

I would repot and add perlite to get your drainage to where it needs to be. Its not gonna get better just because you water less. What ever water is added needs to drain to pull Oxygen into the root system. Roots should never remain wet that long without Oxygen.


----------



## Bongofury

I've been out rounding up some supplies. I bought (4) 7 gallon pots, more FFOF and 2 bags of perlite. 

I'm going to take the plants out of the 3 gallon smart pots and into the 7 gallon regular pots with as much perlite as I can up to 50% perlite. I will do this tomorrow. 

I'll put the plants into my 4x4 tent under 1000 watt MH light for a week or 2 or until they recover.

Thanks for the helping me sort this out everyone.


----------



## Bongofury

I finished the chore 4 beers and a bowl ago. I mixed 2 buckets FFOF and one bucket of perlite. I did this twice then added another bucket of perlite. Mixed well in a big box. 

Repotted into the 7 gallon pots. I did not remove any dirt but the very loose dirt. I watered each pot as soon as it went into the 4X4 tent. 

I unboxed the 1000 watt light and found I had to put this thing together. 34 nuts and bolts. lol 

I was as gentle as I could be. I figured 7 gallon pots to get more perlite in there. There is at least 5" under the root ball and 3" at least all around. The store had only 5 and 10 gallon smart pots so I got regular plastic pots in the 7 gallon size. Worked perfect.

Here are some pics.

Pics won't download.


----------



## Bongofury

I tried again.


----------



## Bongofury

again. I went from 1500 pixels to 1200 pixels and it worked. Always worked at 1500 before.???? I'll be back with more pics.


----------



## Bongofury

Man I'm stoned. I keep messen' up.


----------



## Bongofury

Here goes again.


----------



## Gooch

hook up the other side of your light to the vent port in front of it and pull in air from outside the tent


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> hook up the other side of your light to the vent port in front of it and pull in air from outside the tent



I wouldn't get an exchange of air doing that. If I need to, I'll hook up the other side to draw air from the top of the tent. I was going to do that but I got into the Budwieser,


----------



## Bongofury

No real change with the plants. I guess they look a little better. Did I add enough perlite?


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> No real change with the plants. I guess they look a little better. Did I add enough perlite?


 


It'll take a few days for those roots to grow into the new soil....... I like the big chunk perlite you got........ looks like enough to me.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> It'll take a few days for those roots to grow into the new soil....... I like the big chunk perlite you got........ looks like enough to me.



Thanks Grower. I think in a few days they will perk up. I'm glad I got the correct perlite. I'm just worried about that big clump of roots and dirt. I'm thinking that clump will remain at the same consistency and a good amount of new dirt around it. That's why I went with 7 gallon pots, Lots more dirt. I'm hoping this works.


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> Thanks Grower. I think in a few days they will perk up. I'm glad I got the correct perlite. I'm just worried about that big clump of roots and dirt. I'm thinking that clump will remain at the same consistency and a good amount of new dirt around it. That's why I went with 7 gallon pots, Lots more dirt. I'm hoping this works.


 

You might should have shook out some the dirt around the roots...... if they don't bounce back in a few days you can go back and do that.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> You might should have shook out some the dirt around the roots...... if they don't bounce back in a few days you can go back and do that.



I would say I lost about 25% of the old dirt on each one.


----------



## Bongofury

I think I'll be ok. Lots of fresh nutes for the roots to grow into. I forgot to add Microzae? (sp) Dang. I'll add some tomorrow. I trimmed them up a little too. Took a little more off the bottom and the yellow leaves. I guess the yellow leaves mean they could use some fresh nutes anyway so the transplant is a good thing.

What I don't understand why the tips of the leaves are burnt slightly and getting some yellow leaves.


----------



## Bongofury

I added Mychorrizae to the soil by sticking a pencil into the dirt and dropping 1/4 teaspoon in each of the 8 holes I made around the plants between the new dirt and old. The plants told me they did not need water yet via my finger and the moisture meter. 

They still look a little sad but are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Bongofury

Also, this is their 10th week birthday.


----------



## Gooch

Bongofury said:


> I added Mychorrizae to the soil by sticking a pencil into the dirt and dropping 1/4 teaspoon in each of the 8 holes I made around the plants between the new dirt and old. The plants told me they did not need water yet via my finger and the moisture meter.
> 
> They still look a little sad but are on the road to recovery.


soil inoculation is important


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> soil inoculation is important



Sure is Gooch. I'm going to add a full dose of cal/mag next watering. I should be good on the veg nutes for now with the new FFOF.


----------



## Kraven

G13 if he didn't cut the FFOF he has drainage issues, I don't see where he said he added perlite so bet fosure that's whats going on...roots aren't getting any O2. Especially in the bags, easy to get it pretty tight if your not careful.


----------



## Bongofury

I did not add perlite in the beginning. I did now. 2 days ago Kraven.


----------



## Kraven

Yea little brother....FFOF is a great base to a good super soil, but it really needs to be mixed with about 30%-40% perlite to get it to wet / dry cycle every 24-48 hrs like cannabis needs.


----------



## Bongofury

I should be good then. FOR now anyway Kraven..


----------



## Bongofury

It has been 3 days since transplant. They are growing for sure. I tightened and evened out my LST today. Still need no water. They look the same and may be slightly better. I'll bet they start perking up after the next watering.

I figure a full dose of cal/mag and nothing else. Stop me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sin inc

well bongo i just got some thc bomb i cant wait to see yours. i am bout to put the seeds  to the paper towel.


----------



## Bongofury

Well Sin inc your gonna love the THC Bomb. Big heavy dense buds. Sit down while you smoke it. Green Mojo to your THC Bomb grow brother.


----------



## Bongofury

Watered tonite with a full dose of cal/mag. Some of the leaves are smoothing out, yet others still look like a scrub board.


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> Watered tonite with a full dose of cal/mag. Some of the leaves are smoothing out, yet others still look like a scrub board.


 

are they growing?  we're looking for some darker color in the leaves


----------



## Bongofury

Yes they are growing very well G13. They are nice and green but yet some medium green. I really want to flip soon. When should I start adding some bloom nutes,. Before or after flip?


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> Yes they are growing very well G13. They are nice and green but yet some medium green. I really want to flip soon. When should I start adding some bloom nutes,. Before or after flip?


 

give them a few more days you want your thoroughbred plants in prime shape before you put them in the race......... I don't feed bloom till flip......... make sure they dry out good this watering cycle......  so dry you lift the pot and say damn that's light........ if you do your plants are gonna explode with pent up growth........ when they do you'll be ready to flip.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> give them a few more days you want your thoroughbred plants in prime shape before you put them in the race......... I don't feed bloom till flip......... make sure they dry out good this watering cycle......  so dry you lift the pot and say damn that's light........ if you do your plants are gonna explode with pent up growth........ when they do you'll be ready to flip.



Thanks Grower13. That really helps me brother. I'll do it. 

In these big pots they don't dry out fast. It looks like its going to be a 5 day water cycle. It takes 1-1/4 gallon of water to start filling the tray. I let the full or partially full tray sit like that for 5 or 10 minutes then suck it all out with a baster. 

Thanks for the help Grower13.


----------



## Grower13

Don't be surprised if you have to water more often once they get into flower.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> Don't be surprised if you have to water more often once they get into flower.



I'll be keepin' a close eye out.


----------



## Bongofury

They have perked up big time. They don't look sad anymore. The roots must be entering the new soil with added perlite by now and liking it.


----------



## Bongofury

They are really perking up. 2 days since the last watering. I'm going to let them get real dry like you said Grower. Then feed bloom nutes and flip. I'm excited. :farm: I'll take pics when I flip.


----------



## Grower13

do you have a fan blowing on the plants?


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> do you have a fan blowing on the plants?



Yes, 2 tower fans.


----------



## sunakard2000

i didnt read through everything but iv had better luck with continuing veg nutes for 1 week into the 12/12 flip, reason for that is the first week or so of flower the plant will stretch a lot, its trying to get ready for flowering... i personally like to feed the veg nutes at least on the day of the actual flip, i grow with organic nutes so i alternate between nutes, water, tea, nutes, water, tea.... so on... so by the time the 2nd set of nutes are needed in flowering ill swap to the flowering nutes, but the first is always veg since they are still growing and not producing buds they still need that higher Nitrogen level. a lot of people swap right when they flip to 12/12 but at least with my nutes they recommend a transition week of nutes which are still veg nutes, once the first week (stretch) is over they say to swap to bloom nutes...

btw i use General Organics nute line...


----------



## Bongofury

sunakard2000 said:


> i didnt read through everything but iv had better luck with continuing veg nutes for 1 week into the 12/12 flip, reason for that is the first week or so of flower the plant will stretch a lot, its trying to get ready for flowering... i personally like to feed the veg nutes at least on the day of the actual flip, i grow with organic nutes so i alternate between nutes, water, tea, nutes, water, tea.... so on... so by the time the 2nd set of nutes are needed in flowering ill swap to the flowering nutes, but the first is always veg since they are still growing and not producing buds they still need that higher Nitrogen level. a lot of people swap right when they flip to 12/12 but at least with my nutes they recommend a transition week of nutes which are still veg nutes, once the first week (stretch) is over they say to swap to bloom nutes...
> 
> btw i use General Organics nute line...



Thanks for stopping by sunakard2000 . The plants are in fresh FFOF so I probably won't need grow nutrients at all. I know what your saying though. I use Roots organic nutrients and what you explained is in their instructions. I'll keep an eye out though.

The plants are exploding.. Even better than this morning. I just had to take some pics. Thank you Grower and thank you Hushpuppy, Kraven, Rosebud and everyone else who pitched in and solved my problem. That's right its solved. Check out how much better they look.


----------



## Grower13

they're looking better........ they just needed some dry time.......... over watering is the leading cause of death for house plants........


----------



## Gooch

over watering is the number 1 mistake of soil growers, and over fertilizing is the #1 mistake of people using hydro


----------



## Bongofury

Would a 50/50 perlite / FFHF mix work or is that overkill. I will be mixing up a batch soon.


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> I personally recommend getting Advanced Nutrient's Mother Earth Super Nutrient tea to begin feeding them when you switch over to flowering. It is all organic nutrients that are mostly chelated and available to the plants. I use it and have great results with it.



I just ordered 2 liters. I want this grow to be epic. :farm::farm: Thanks for the tip Hushpuppy.


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> Would a 50/50 perlite / FFHF mix work or is that overkill. I will be mixing up a batch soon.


 

40-50 percent if fine....... I've seen grows in 100 percent perlite that were awesome.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> 40-50 percent if fine....... I've seen grows in 100 percent perlite that were awesome.



Thanks Grower13.


----------



## Bongofury

4th day without water and the dirt is still wet/moist via the meter. Plants still look great. I figure 2 more days to completely dry out. Those 7 gallon pots are big. lol

Then I will feed with cal/mag, very light bloom nutes, change the bulb and flip. I figure I don't need grow nutes as the new growth leaf tips are slightly burnt. Very little but burnt none the less.


----------



## Bongofury

flipped tonite.


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> flipped tonite.


 

green mojo........:48:


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> green mojo........:48:



Thanks Grower13. I did what you said. Took 6 days to dry out completely in those big pots. They were easy to slide around before watering. lol They need castors. 

I forgot to take a pic before lights out. They look awesome. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bongofury

Back at ya G13  :48:


----------



## Bongofury

My main power strip inside the tent tripped and the lights and fans shut off. Never did that before. Light was off no more than 2 hours, maybe less. I fixed it in no time at all but could that hurt the plants. 

I took a quick pick before lights came back on.


----------



## Gooch

no 2 hours no light is not a big deal at all they were probably relieved, you can veg 18-6, 19-5, 20-4 etc... I just figure 24 on is ideal


----------



## Rosebud

Looking good bongo.


----------



## Bongofury

Gooch said:


> no 2 hours no light is not a big deal at all they were probably relieved, you can veg 18-6, 19-5, 20-4 etc... I just figure 24 on is ideal


 Gooch, it was my 2nd day of 12/12. Same set up as last grow except a 1000 watt light replaced my 600 watt. Guess that was the straw that.... oh never mind.



Rosebud said:


> Looking good bongo.



Thanks for stopping by Rosebud. They grew SO much I lollypopped again today. :farm:


----------



## Hushpuppy

yeah having the lights go out for a couple hours is better than having the lights suddenly come on for a couple hours. But usually an interference with the lighting just once won't hurt anything anyway.


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> yeah having the lights go out for a couple hours is better than having the lights suddenly come on for a couple hours. But usually an interference with the lighting just once won't hurt anything anyway.



WHEWWW.. Thanks Hushpuppy That makes me feel a little better, but while I was working on the fix the lights went on and off a few times. After the fix which was running a separate line to the fans the lights didn't go out at the correct time. Didn't realize while the light was off in the 1st place, so was the clock. So the light stayed on when I checked 1/2 an hour later. Fixed the timer but the lights went on and off a few times.


----------



## Bongofury

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone. The lights came on and went off on time.


----------



## Bongofury

Pics after the last lollypop the other day.

The directions on the Mother Earth Super Tea say 2ml. (1/2 tsp) per gallon of water when used with other nutrients. 5ml. (1.25 Tsp per gallon) when used exclusively in bloom. This stuff must be powerful. 

I plan to use Roots Organic bloom with a Roots organic bloom booster, next watering 2ml of the Tea and then plain water. Cal/Mag throughout the grow.

I'm in for any sugestions as I want a great grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Even with the lights going on and off while working on them, as long as it was during the "daytime" cycle, its not a problem. The plants just see it as clouds passing in front of the sun. 

I use 4-6ml per gallon of the ME Bloom tea during the flower phase. I begin with 4ml per gal then as I get closer to the end, I back off of my JJ nutes and increase the ME tea to 6ml per gal. Within a couple weeks of using the tea, you should notice a significant increase in the aroma of the flowers.


----------



## Bongofury

Hushpuppy said:


> Even with the lights going on and off while working on them, as long as it was during the "daytime" cycle, its not a problem. The plants just see it as clouds passing in front of the sun.
> 
> I use 4-6ml per gallon of the ME Bloom tea during the flower phase. I begin with 4ml per gal then as I get closer to the end, I back off of my JJ nutes and increase the ME tea to 6ml per gal. Within a couple weeks of using the tea, you should notice a significant increase in the aroma of the flowers.



Thanks Hushpuppy.  I'll do it. The plants look simply awesome.  :watchplant:


----------

